
What are you using guys to authorize and track your users? (encrypted:) cookies or sessions? - ivan

======
brlewis
I think you're asking about authentication, not authorization. Are you asking
whether the cookies are compared to server-side state (as with sessions) or
contain authentication information that only the server can encrypt and
decrypt?

